# فناوری جاوا > برنامه‌نویسی جاوا > Java SE : نگارش استاندارد جاوا >  تفاوت boolean و Boolean چیست؟

## asdasd123123

سلام دوستان. من متوجه شدم استفاده از هر دو نوع قید شده امکان پذیر بوده و تفاوتی ندارند. لطفا اگر می دانیم تفاوت اینها چیست بگویید!

----------


## Ballmer

اقا یکم صبور باش - تفاوت زمانی 2 پست اولی شما  5 دقیقس.

تا  اونجایی که من می دونم : 
  boolean مثل int نوع داده ی که میدیم رو  مشخص می کنه

  Boolean اسم کلاس هست و می تونید از ویژگی کلاس استفاده کنید (مثل کلاس های Double &  Integer &  Long .....)

----------


## Ehsan rashydy

> سلام دوستان. من متوجه شدم استفاده از هر دو نوع قید شده امکان پذیر بوده و تفاوتی ندارند. لطفا اگر می دانیم تفاوت اینها چیست بگویید!
> اطلاعات بیشتر:
> آی دی ای: نت بینز
> جی دی کا: jdk7u45
> او اس: winXP 86x
> tnx


 boolean یه primitive data type می باشد، یعنی نمونه های این نوع، آبجکت نیستند(نمیتونی باهاش متد صدا بزنی)،
اما Boolean اصطلاحا یه type wraper می باشد، و اینکه نمونه های این نوع، آبجکت می باشند(باهاش میتونی متد صدا بزنی)،

Boolean نسبت به boolean حافظه بیشتری مصرف میکنه، اما در ازاش یه سری متد در اختیارت میزاره که با boolean اونا در اختیار نداری، مثلا یه String که مقدارش false هست رو خیلی راحت با متد


valueOf("false")

 میتونی تبدیل کنی به یه Boolean.

علاوه بر Boolean و boolean
یه سری انواع دیگه هم هستند، مثل Integer، Double، Float و....

اینجا رو یه سر بزن.

----------

